# Tribute for non rabbit pets for 2009



## Flashy (Dec 4, 2009)

I thought it would be nice to do a tribute for those animals we lost that were not rabbits. I have a vague idea of what I want to do but if I get a lot of pictures then it will probably differ.

If I go with my idea then I'm not going to mention owner names, or animal names, it will just be pictures (that sound rubbish, but obviously I hope it won't be).

Currently, I have;

angieluv's Petie
angieluv's Sparta
Becca's Pip
fuzz16's Buster Brown
GoinbacktoCali's Sam
Flashy's Little Bud
irishbunny's Duckman Drake
JadeIcing's Logan Jake
JadeIcing's Samuel Elijah
kherrmann3's Scooter
kherrmann3's Squishy
kherrmann3's Miss Peepers
luvmyzoocrew's Johnnie
NorthernAutumn's Shreddie
Pipp's Houli
seniorcats' Mugsy
undergunfire's Ralphie


If anyone else was unfortunate enough to lose a pet that was not a rabbit this year, then please PM me with a picture.

Thanks.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 4, 2009)

I just realised I posted this in completely the wrong place, if someone could move it to somewhere more appropriate that would be great, thanks.


----------



## wallice (Dec 4, 2009)

This is my boy Bacardi. Hes a bearded dragon. He passed away this March at 6 years old to a respiratory infection :rip:


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 4, 2009)

I love that idea. I would really really love it. I just hope I don't add Merlin to it. :tears2:

I'll move it.:hug:


----------



## Flashy (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Wallice, I've added Bacardi.

Thanks Ali.

I really hope you don't add Merlin too.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 6, 2009)

Kingsley Merlin.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm sorry Ali. Do you have a picture? I'm only putting pictures in this one, so when you feel up to it, adding a picture here would be good 


RIP Kingsley Merlin


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 6, 2009)

I have one I love of them all together. I'll post when I get home.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2009)

Ok


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 6, 2009)

i lost my foster guinea pig Johnnie Oct 1 i will email a pic to you in a minute


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2009)

*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *


> i lost my foster guinea pig Johnnie Oct 1 i will email a pic to you in a minute


You and he are already on the list


----------



## missyscove (Dec 6, 2009)

We lost our Shadow in June. I PMed you this picture


----------



## Flashy (Dec 6, 2009)

Thank you missyscove.


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 6, 2009)

What a great ( as always ) and thoughtful idea Trace 

:hug:
Maureen


----------



## Dragonrain (Dec 7, 2009)

My family lost our cocker spaniel Naomi over the summer. She was 12. 






And we also lost our 15 year old budgie Toby at the beginning of the year.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks Dragonrain


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 19, 2009)

This is my boy, He's name is Odis, He got ran over by an snowmobile Feb 2nd 2009, He was paralyzed. He was still alive and didnt know what have happen, He just looked at me with hes head cocked to the side.. Gosh I miss him dearly..


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 20, 2009)

Merlinmy rat died Dec 17th 2009 post -opafterthe removal of a fatty tumor


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 27, 2009)

Not sure if I sent this. In case.


----------



## Flashy (Dec 28, 2009)

I've got all those. Thanks guys.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Dec 31, 2009)

Magic, She spent Sept 6, 1997- September 18th, 2009 with me. She was born March 95. Husky/Lab mix and I had to put her to sleep because we were moving and she was already having trouble, it wouldn't have been fair to her at all. We both knew it was time, she had started to have seizures and when I brought her in, she just laid down on the table, knowing what was coming and I for some odd reason, don't have too big a problem with it, still tear up thinking.

A year for losses. Many rabbits(Ears, Cater, Bo and Dubbs I miss the most), my dog-Magic. Thankfully the horses are still good and healthy. Next year will be better! 



*HUGZ* for everyone around.


----------



## Flashy (Jan 1, 2010)

Just to let you know I have now finished this video. It will go up on the same post as the one of the bunnies, when that is finished.


----------

